# Shotguns



## 2400

What brands of Shotguns do you have?

Multiple choice


----------



## Wandering Man

*Thanks*

2000 Browning Citari 20ga o/u 
196? Stevens/Savage 771 .410 pump
196? Stevens/Savage 311C .410 double bbl
198? Winchester 120 12Ga pump

Best looking of the bunch is the old double barrel Stevens/Savage.

WM


----------



## M&P40

all 3 of my shotguns are Remington 

my first gun: Remington 870 Express 20GA youth
second: Remington 870 Express 12GA (also have rifled barrel for deer hunting)
Third: Remington 11-87 sportsman 12GA


----------



## Benzbuilder

Remington 1148 .410, Remington 1100 12ga, Remington 1100 20 ga, Remington first hammerless 12 ga (bottom eject), Berretta Urika In 12 ga, H&R 20 ga Single shot, .410/45colt Derringer (Unrecolected maker - el cheapo).


----------



## big dutchman

winchester 1300 black shadow, 12 GA
remington 870 home defense model, 12 GA
skb semi auto slug gun, 12 GA
cheap o/u derringer, 410 / 45lc


----------



## Baldy

*20GA Savage*

I got a old 20ga pump by Savage that I'll never shoot again I guess. It's a good shooting gun I just don't get out the woods that often anymore.:smt1099


----------



## Revolver

Ithaca Model 37, 12 GA


----------



## nukehayes

Mossberg 930. Do you think a gunsmith could make me a shorter rifled slug barrel for it. Mossberg does not sell aftermarket barrels for it yet.


----------



## 2400

nukehayes said:


> Mossberg 930. Do you think a gunsmith could make me a shorter rifled slug barrel for it. Mossberg does not sell aftermarket barrels for it yet.


If you've got the money I'm sure a good smith can do it. It might be cheaper to buy a good used shotgun with a slug barrel though.


----------



## Shipwreck

Didn't vote because I no longer have it - But I had a winchester 1300 w/ an 18" barrel and folding stock for many years...


----------



## rob61590

Ithaca M37 16Ga.and a M37 12Ga i hunt with my 12Ga Ithaca's are great shotguns the only brand i wouid ever buy.


----------



## rob61590

i like the bottom ejection on ithaca's


----------



## Revolver

rob61590 said:


> Ithaca M37 16Ga.and a M37 12Ga i hunt with my 12Ga Ithaca's are great shotguns the only brand i wouid ever buy.


Agreed.


----------



## falshman70

Here's my baby - with some friends.


----------



## SuckLead

Just my one poor, pathetic, lone shotgun. LOL! My Benelli Super Nova. Someday I will own a Remington 870.


----------



## voodoo90-two

Mossberg 500 Series Tactical. I figure that if this shotgun can withstand the harsh conditions that our U.S. Military is putting it through in the Middle-East and continue to be reliable when needed, it can withstand anything that I will ever put it through.:smt1099


----------



## Revolver

I now also have a Remington 870 Wingmaster even though it's too late to vote again. It isn't Ithaca quality bit it's pretty close.


----------



## Mike Barham

I've winnowed my "collection" down to a single shotgun, a Remington 870. I use it strictly for bird hunting and casual clay busting. Since I prefer carbines and handguns for defense, I only have a 26" barrel. It's the only shotgun I need.


----------



## Queeqeg

I have a Winchester 1300 Defender and a Browning BPS Micro

both 12 gauges


----------



## Queeqeg

I traded my Defender in on a 1300 Turkey..never had a whole lot of use for cylinder bore but that extra full turkey choke will come in handy if I take it hunting :smt023


----------



## 2400

SuckLead said:


> Just my one poor, pathetic, lone shotgun. LOL! My Benelli Super Nova. Someday I will own a Remington 870.


I'd be happy to trade you an 870 for that poor, pathetic Benelli. :smt033


----------



## Queeqeg

I am considering a Mossberg Mariner Just In Case version


----------



## J.R.

Grandad's 1917 Remington model 11 12ga 26"full choke semi-auto
Rem 870 12ga 20" for hunting
Bakial (Russian) SxS 20" 12ga for SASS/CAS
H&R 410 youth (1st shotgun)
Western Auto 12ga pump (based on mossberg 500) that I'm trying to get up and running.I need firing pin and stock.Anybody have spare parts they want to get rid of???? This thing has a SINGLE BAR for the pump action whereas my 870 has 2. Not sure if plastic forearm will work on this or not.I bought used 18 IC barrel and want it to be truck/nightstand shotgun.J.R.


----------



## stormbringerr

*shotgun*

i voted remington & mossberg


----------



## rasgun

Rem 870 Marine Magnum (18 in.) w/ a light


----------



## Buckeye

*Baikal MP-153* 12 ga (Russian, same as Remington Spartan 453)
*Baikal MP-153* 12 ga (liked the first one so much I bought two )
*Baikal IZH-27* 12 ga (liked my Russian autoloaders so much I bought a double-barrel, aka Spartan 310)
*Remington 870 Wingmaster* 12 ga (the classic American shotgun)
*Browning Gold Fusion* 12ga
*Mossberg 500* 12 ga
*Winchester 37A* single shot .410 (my first gun from 14 yrs old)

Pictures of my babies...

Two MP-153's on opening dove day









Wingmaster









Browning Gold in a layout boat on a lake Erie bay









MP-153 (yes they are for shooting things, big flying things :smt023 )









IZH-27 just waiting for next season :smt023


----------



## JimmySays

Remington 1100 in 12 and 20 guage
Winchester Defender 12 guage x 2, 1 wood 1 syn.
Savage single 20 guage
Snakecharmer 410 (can't remember actual brand)
Kahn(Turkish) over and under 12 guage


----------



## Guest

I like my Mossberg 500 for some of those 'bumps 'and 'whats that's' in the night.


----------



## Guest

Ruger Red Label for clay birds and upland game

Rem 870 Supermag for waterfowl and turkey

Win 1300 with Bushnell 1.75x4 for deer


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

My husband just recently purchased a *Remington *870 Express Magnum. He is going to put a Surefire forend on it, as well as a new buttstock. I'm just curious though whether anyone here has any knowledge/experience of either the *Knoxx *stocks, or the *Mesa Tactical* with Enidine system.

I saw the video on the *Knoxx *website, which was pretty amazing - the extent of which the felt recoil had diminished. I would like to compare both of these brands, but finding out reviews/videos of the *Mesa Tactical* one is very difficult.

Cheers ...


----------



## ki4dmh

Mossberg 500:mrgreen:
Scott


----------



## Guest

*12 Ga*
Winchester 1300 w/slug BBL and scope for deer
Rem 870 3 1/2" Supermag for Ducks and Turkey
Ruger Red Label for clay birds and upland game
Ithaca 37 occupying space in my gun safe

*20 Ga*
Mossbery 500 beater shotgun for pests


----------



## wayno

12 GA.

Benelli Nova Tac 18"
Winchester Mod 1897 30"

Wayne


----------



## wayno

ApocalypseWoman said:


> My husband just recently purchased a *Remington *870 Express Magnum. He is going to put a Surefire forend on it, as well as a new buttstock. I'm just curious though whether anyone here has any knowledge/experience of either the *Knoxx *stocks, or the *Mesa Tactical* with Enidine system.
> 
> I saw the video on the *Knoxx *website, which was pretty amazing - the extent of which the felt recoil had diminished. I would like to compare both of these brands, but finding out reviews/videos of the *Mesa Tactical* one is very difficult.
> 
> Cheers ...


They did a bit on Knoxx on one of Midways shows the other night
and looked pretty interesting. Even tho I have the Benelli Im
thinking about getting a 870 and converting it. Remington sell
the 870 w/Knoxx already on it.


----------



## Guest

12 Ga
Remington 870 Supermag-Turkey & Waterfowl
Ruger Red Label-Skeet and Upland Game
Ithaca 37-extra to trade or sell
Winchester 1300-deer

20 Ga
Mossberg 500-pest control beater gun


----------



## ignantmike

i own 2 beretta 390's 12 ga.......also have a mossberg 935 auto....winchester model 12 heavy duck......


----------



## Capt. Mike

Remington 870 12g, Browning A5 Light twelve, JC Higgins bolt action 12g, H&R 12g single, Universal Double Wing 2016 12g, Mossberg 500 12g, Norinco 1897 Trench gun replica 12g,


----------



## hawcer

Win 1300, Ithaca mod 37 feather-lite,Rem. pre-mod. 11 Auto(Browning-A5)


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I love shotguns. I have a 20" rifle sighted 870 that was issued to me when I first became an LEO. It is older blued model with walnut and some serious patrol time and a lot of character!

My hunting/sporting guns include a Browning A-5 12GA , Stevens 311 16GA, and a Benelli Nova 3.5 12GA.

My behind the speaker and out of sight shotgun is a Stevens single-shot with a "custom" 18" barrel.


----------



## SouthernIndy

I have a Mossberg 930 SPX.


----------



## Tommy98016

I just have a 12 ga Mossberg

590A1 :mrgreen:


----------



## grb

Grandad's Winchester Model 12
Grandad's Browning "Sweet 16" automatic
Grandad's Savage .410 / .22 over under
Mossberg 12 ga pump goose gun
Ithaca 20 ga automatic


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen

Mossberg 500 'Cruiser' with top folding stock.


----------



## brokenviewfinder

falshman70 said:


> Here's my baby - with some friends.


Nice... it that a Walther P38, bottom LH corner?


----------



## spook1122

mossberg 500 18.5 barrel knoxx stock


----------



## unpecador

My 20 ga with #3 buck shot packs a decent punch :boxing:


----------



## sesquipedalian101

I have a Winchester 1897 takedown that I just love (IMnsHO the best American Shotgun ever) -- with its old-fashioned full choke barrel, it will powder (not just "break" -- powder) clays at 60 yards + (farther than my little whatzit thrower can send them). Trouble is, my three sons love it too -- everybody wants "in the will" for the 'ole '97...:smt022

So, I'm collecting 'em; just picked up a slightly older version for $300 (note: firearms usually cost me double; this purchase was, fortunately, exempt from the DW Tax). I think it will need about 50 hours work to match the existing one; I have high hopes of diverting the covetous clutches of at least one son with that. (Anybody have a "good deal" on a couple more? I think middle son might go for the 16 gauge version -- he likes 16 gauge for some strange reason... )

I just gave DW a Savage 745 for our 25th (hence the tax-exemption). I've expanded it to 5 rounds and it shoots great (if you like semi-autos) -- takes down almost all the pigeons we can loft with two throwers...

We also have a "T. Barker" (catalog gun) .410 with a really nice, old-fashioned full choke -- it reaches almost as far as the 12 gauge '97. We've actually had it punch the center out of a couple of clays leaving just the outter ring flying into the sunset -- with little tiny birdshot dimples etched in the edge of the "donut hole" :smt023

Middle son has a singleshot 16 gauge of the same style as the "Barker" -- no chance of it ever donuting one though ;-) He's working on shooting doubles with it. So far, he can get the second shot launched; but, seldom hits. :watching:

Also have a Remington Model 10 that needs some serious repair before it goes into action -- so to speak 

And have an old Damascus double that I'd like to restore... 

Ah, the projects...

-101-


----------



## JeffWard

Just a lil ole 870, with an 18.5" cyl barrel, scattergun tec 2 shot extension, a Blackhawk 15-round "bandoleer" sling, and 8 rounds of 00-Buck low-recoil...


----------



## niadhf

brokenviewfinder said:


> Nice... it that a Walther P38, bottom LH corner?


bottom LH corner looks like a baretta model 1934. not sure what the bottom RH corner is (beretta grips?) but it is no p-38 i know. Lets see what flashman says


----------



## Natureboypkr

Remington 870 18" Barrel with pistol grip and folding stock


----------



## prcabr4christ

I have a Sears 16ga that if I had to guess is right around 60 years old, I still take it turkey hunting....also have a Remington 1100 (I think thats what it is....haven't looked at it in a while lol) with a poly choke, pretty decent, but no match for turkey like the Sears....have used mossbergs and benellis and am somewhat a fan of those.


----------



## ghost stang

Mossberg 500T here.


----------



## Mamps

Remington 870's (3)
Mosberg 500
SKB 600 (Ithaca 600 O/U)
Benelli Montefeltro 
Marlin Goose Gun
Springfield 
Stoeger 2000's (2)


----------



## nckped

Mine are used for clays and birds. Beretta SPIII, and Technys 391. I'm surprised at the lack of Beretta owners!


----------



## Wandering Man

I recently picked up a new, state of the art shotgun:










Well actually, its a Norinco clone of a Winchester model 1897.

But its a lot of fun to shoot.

WM


----------



## Yjeepin

What's funny is I'm going to start looking at shotguns next. Wife said she'd rather have a shotgun for home protection than a pistol. For someone I thought was totally anti-gun I'm so proud.


----------



## george ries

:smt1099i have a mossberg 500 pistal grip and a 590 with a top folder on it


----------



## sig09

mossberg with standard barrel n stock and the short barrel and pistol grip conversion.


----------



## txramfan

Yildez 20 gauge over/under
Winchester model 12


----------



## mike#9

Remington 870 Express......my pheasant, duck, quail, turkey......and those pesky clay pigeon slayer. Otherwise known as old reliable!!!

Monday I bought a Mossberg 500 mariner with telescopic stock and pistol foregrip. Nice piece. Have not shot it yet, but it should lay waste to any unfortunate soul that dare enter my compound uninvited.


----------



## Shelby

Remington 870 Wingmaster......


----------



## rccola712

havent been able to buy any yet, but as soon as the finances are in order, ill hopefully be buying a Remington 870


----------



## slowhare

We've got a Mossberg, a Remington and a Baikal


----------



## hbski

Mossberg 500 12ga combo. Came with an 18.5" and 26" barrel for $250...heck of a deal.


----------



## gmaske

I'm the odd man with an old 16 gauge side by side. Oh, I see there are two of us! I'll bet there's a good chance they could be the same. Mine says Ranger 101.6 on the left side and 5100 on the other.


----------



## Steve2112

I seem to be on a real shotgun kick. I have a Remington 870 Wingmaster inherited from my grandfather. I also picked up Mossberg Maverick 88 Security. 

And this weekend, the addiction continued. At the gun show, the weakness overcame me, and I picked up a Rossi coach gun. It's a 20ga, with 20in barrels and exposed hammers. My dad had one in 12ga when I was a kid. It kicked like a mule, but it was fun to shoot. My brother wound up with it after he passed away, and I have been unable to pry it out of his hands, so I grabbed this one. I love a good SBS with exposed hammers.


----------



## jimmy

1. Mossberg 500 12 g with 2 barrels: (20 in clynder bore) and 28 vented rib w/ 3chokes
2. Stevens Savage Side by Side 12 g


----------



## Peacemaker

Mossberg 590 and 500. Well used Remington 870, all 12ga.


----------



## wjh2657

4 Mossberg 500s
1 Mossberg 835
2 H&R (NEF) .410 s (Grandkids' guns)


----------



## clanger

Winchester Defender, 3", 7+1...bone stock and 100% cherry, not even a scratch. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I don't have much in shotguns but I'd like one or two more. I have a
835 Mossberg. H&R Topper Single shot 20 gauge. And an pretty old (I have no idea how old because I just can't find info on it) Triumph single shot 12 gauge. I'd like to get more info on the Triumph just because I have only seen this one shotgun. It was my Dads so it will never get sold. I really don't care about the value I just want to know more about it.

I want to get a couple double barrels. a 16 gauge and maybe a 20 gauge too. I want them with hammers on them. I just like the look of it though


----------



## george ries

mossbergs and a stoeger coach gun:smt023


----------



## Lurchdubious

I've got a Benelli Nova pump. First gun I ever bought. Had it narrowed down to that or the 870, and the 870 just felt too small in my hands. The Benelli felt perfect.


----------



## N3OKI

MOssberg Maverick 88 reconfigured for HD


----------



## Oldman

*Browning Belgium Autoloader*

I am an old man and was always taught to appreciate the quality and features of a Browning Auto 5 made in Belgium. My favorite shotgun was made in September, 1953, and it shoots harder and gets more distance than any of my newer shotguns.

Nothing gas operated about it and it will handle low power and high power loads.

IN addition, I have the full Reminton 1100 series in each gauge. While they are nice guns, I take the Browning when I want to do serious target or game shooting.


----------



## Steve2112

I love coach guns, and oddly enough, I want one of these new models from Stoeger. It's...tactical? Just what I need: a coach gun with a rail mount. 

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...le-defense-21st-centeruty-tactical-coach-gun/


----------



## Kyle1337

I have both a mossberg and a remington now, but I've been shooting my friends Banelli Tactical semi-auto m1 or somthing like that, but it's like butter, I must say, so I voted for that.


----------



## fiasconva

Several and a lot of them inherited: 

12 ga. Fox Sterlingworth from 1920, my grandfather's
Stevens "Nito Special" from about 1900, my wife's grandfather's
Remington 870
16 ga. Browning A5 made in 1930, my great-grandfather's
Remington 1100 circa 1970 one sweet-shooting shotgun 
410ga. Springfield made by Savage, bolt action. My first shotgun, circa 1960


----------



## The Goat

stoeger O/U


----------



## oldphart

Brand new Moss berg 930 SPX. Great shotgun. 135 rounds so far and no jambs. Terrifically accurate, even at 75 yards. It's not intended to be a hunter's shotgun but it is about as good as you can get for home defense.


----------



## Mr.clean

Mossberg here


----------



## Youngster

Mossberg 12ga, Rossi 20ga, NEF/H&R 410


----------



## austin88

only shotgun i have is a mossberg 500 for hunting and shooting trap/skeet and then i have the 18 inch barrel and the pistol grip for HD/SD


----------



## nUgZ

Winchester Model 101 XTR 20 gauge :smt168


----------



## BRAD

Brownig A5 - bought new by my dad in 1968, he used it up until a couple years ago, gave it to me so it has been officially retired

Win SX3 - for skeet and duck hunting.


----------



## deputy125

i thought about everyone had an ole' h&r............really am suprised that their numbers are so low....


----------



## wjh2657

deputy125 said:


> i thought about everyone had an ole' h&r............really am suprised that their numbers are so low....


Along with 7 Mossberg pumps I have 3 H&R/NEFs, 1 in 20 gauge and 2 in .410 bore. Everybody in the rural area has at least one H&R! On walks in the woods, it is usually one of the .410 H&Rs that goes with me.


----------



## righttoown

Beretta, Remington, and mossberg1


----------



## SGTRick1775

Have a Mossberg 500 pistol grip and a stainless Marine Winchester


----------



## sgms

Off the top of my head a Mossberg bullpup, mossy. 885 ultra mag, Remington 870 combo slug and field barrel, Rem. 1100, Winchester Model 12& 1400, Stevens side by side & old parkerized police issue hump back, and a couple of italian made mid grade over and unders.


----------



## Thunder71

I have my Winchester Ranger from my youth, a Remington 870 and a CZ O/U that I use for shooting clays.


----------



## berettatoter

I have an H&R topper with a five round butt-cuff. Good-nuff. (Although, I have to admit I have been eyeing the Mossberg "Persuader" pretty hard....hmm....my birthday is in March...):anim_lol:


----------



## Gunners_Mate

^^Installing a Mesa Tactical Stock Adapter - YouTube
^^mesa tactical instal with out the enidine system

Mesa Tactical recoil buffer - YouTube
enidine system being demonstrated.

from what I can see I personally don't like the system. the inch of recoil absorption that does take place seems too easy to actuate, ie not stiff enough, therefor you may as well shoot the shotgun an inch away from your shoulder and see how well that works out for you...

the knoxx looks legit. it's got two different forms of recoil absorption, both of which seem effective. I would go with that, IF I had a remington 870. Unfortunately with a mossberg the knoxx makes it different to manipulate the safety naturally, not to mention partially covers up the action lock.... not cool. my search continues...


----------



## Tazman

I own 

Rem 1100 12 gauge
Rem 1100 20 gauge
Rem 870 Express 12 gauge
Rem 870 Express 20 gauge
H&R 980 Ultra Slug 12 gauge(IMO best slug gun for whitetail)
Winchester 1897 12 gauge
Ithica model 37 featherweight 12 gauge


----------



## HK Dan

I used to hunt birds a lot. I have Browning, Remington, and Benelli. For any purpose, Benelli is the go-to gun now. Lighter, softer shooting, and more reliable.


----------



## scooter

Have had rem 870 for a long time,)00 buck for the home.
I just got into trap shooting last summer and bought a Mossberg O/U for that.


----------



## PcolaIrish

Mossberg 500, 28" barrel, modified choke. I've used that gun for everything from deer to dove. Still one of my favorite guns.


----------



## Ricky59

I have a HK Fabarm Tactical 12g shotgun ..
7+1.for home defense ..
Its not the best conceal & carry Gun ..


----------



## BigKev

What can anyone tell me about the Savage Arms 12 ga, Tactical, 320 series. Its available at my local walmart.


----------



## twom

got a mossberg 590, love it.


----------



## cts4223

I have a bgrowning bps 12 guage
Fantastic Gun


----------



## 1911dude85

2 saiga's my S-12, and my wife's S-.410.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

Winchester 1300 Defender tactical, and a Benelli M-4 Super-90

Cannon


----------



## SilverC6

Remington 870


----------



## Popeye7751

Beretta White Onyx (686) 12 Ga.
Weatherby SA-08 Waterfowler 26" 12 Ga.
Weatherby SA-08 Synthetic 26" 20 Ga.
Stoeger Condor Combo 12/20 Ga. barrels


----------



## Huckleberry44

Own one or more of the following:
Winchester (5)
Browning (2)
Remington (3)
Benelli (1)
Parker Bros. (1)
AYA = Aguirre Y Aranzabal - (1)
L. Santina Bernardelli - (1)
Ruger - (1)
Marlin - (1)
Stevens/Springfield - (1)
Savage - (1)


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I SO wish we could get Saiga's up here in the Great White North. Or AA-12's would be nice, too, lol.

Cannon


----------



## momtotwo

my husband has about 4 shotguns.

2 12 guages and 2 .410's

I just have an old double barrel Parker 12 guage. It has a few years on it but it is still a nice old gun. I have never fired it though.

We shot some clays the other day with Husband's 870 and it is hard on my shoulder. I don't think that turkey choke helps either. It is fun though. I kind suck at it. Husband it much better at it than me.


----------



## Smitty79

I have a Chinese clone of a Remington 870 (IAC Hawk) and a Breda Grizzly (SBE made by the people who used to own Benelli)


----------



## BigCityChief

Remington 11-87 Synthetic, 12 ga. 26 in, barrel - great Trap gun.


----------



## Garyshome

Lo on cash... Mossy 88... works fine for a cheap shotty.


----------



## olroy

870 and my Dad's LC Smith 12 gauge from 1939. Wonderful weapon!


----------



## faststang90

i looked and i cant find my post but i have 2. a saiga 20 gauge and a mossberg 500 12 gauge.


----------



## flashovr89

Remington 870 w/ extended mag, magpul furniture.


----------

